# All star rods?



## parkerdog (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone using an all star rod? 

I found one this morning in my local ace hardware store of all places and was curious about them.

I see bass pro sells them for between 69 and 99 dollars but the one at ace was only 40 dollars. I don't remember the model though so not sure if I'm comparing apples to oranges. Anyway I was wanting a low cost rod to put my new curado on for now and I really know nothing about the different makes.

Main use will be for bass fishing with worms and soft plastics. From reasearch does a medium heavy 7 foot sound right?


----------



## flintcreek (Jul 11, 2011)

I have 3 All Star Rods and I have been happy with all of them. Academy Sports sells them here and the normal price is $49.00 and $69.00 depending on the model. I know alot of people that fish with All Stars. They have good sensitivity to me, but I have never owned a $300.00 rod.

Flintcreek


----------



## parkerdog (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I was digging back a page and there is another post about them. The one at ace for 40 dollars didn't look bad but like I said I don't know if it was same series as the ones bps sells.


----------



## Butthead (Aug 5, 2011)

It's a little late but...
I use a couple of all-star classic graphite rods, 6'6" M and MH, on baitcasters. Decent rods for the money. Light weight and good sensitivity. I would put them a step above the Berkley Lightning rods in terms of performance vs. price value.


----------



## parkerdog (Aug 5, 2011)

Butthead said:


> It's a little late but...
> I use a couple of all-star classic graphite rods, 6'6" M and MH, on baitcasters. Decent rods for the money. Light weight and good sensitivity. I would put them a step above the Berkley Lightning rods in terms of performance vs. price value.



I looked a couple of days ago to see if the rod was still there, but someone had bought it. So far my gander mountain has been working fine for me. At least I haven't broke it yet anyway on a monster!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 5, 2011)

I use one - but it is a model that was made in USA - they now make them in Mexico. The USA ones were very high quality and considered right up there with the upper end St. Croix or G loomis 

They cost more too of course


----------



## lvmark342 (Jan 19, 2016)

All Star rods that were made in USA were high quality. Now, I don't know.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## juggernot (Jan 19, 2016)

I have owned a 6,6" med. spinning rod and a 6,6" MH casting rod for more than 15 yrs and they are very nice rods. Kmart used to sell them.


----------

